# mit PHP nach HTML-Tags suchen?



## -GS-Master (12. Juli 2007)

Habe das ganze schon mit preg_match gemacht, nur geht das aus einer Datei anscheinend nicht, auch wenn es schon mal ging ...

Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur ob es möglich ist mit PHP zu prüfen ob HTML Tags vorhanden sind ... 

<html>
<body>

und was es eben sonst noch gibt. Bin euch schon mal für die Antworten dankbar


----------



## Iches (12. Juli 2007)

Klar kann man das machen, aber was genau hast du denn damit vor?


----------



## -GS-Master (13. Juli 2007)

Naja ich möchte einfach jegliche Einträge in denen HTML Verwendet wird, auschließen.
Es gibt zwar die Funktion HTML "umzuwandeln", jedoch möchte ich gleich jene Einträge von vornherrein rausschmeisen und reinschreiben, dass HTML verboten ist.

--> Gästebuch und Kontaktmenü
Soll auch bischen schutz gegen "Bots" sein
Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass oft auch HTML verwendet wird ...


----------



## Crazy_down (13. Juli 2007)

Hi, meinst du etwa
 htmlentitites($text, ENT_QUOTES);
oder 
strip_tags ?
Oder habe ich das Falsch verstanden ?

greetz
crazy_down


----------



## tobee (13. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir dabei die count_chars Funktion weiter?
Diese ist für PHP4 und PHP5 verfügbar.


----------



## -GS-Master (17. Juli 2007)

Ne glaub ich mal weniger, vielleicht auch doch.
Also ich möchte das HTML jetzt nicht "umwandeln"
Ich möchte viel mehr eine Funktion mit der ich Prüfen kann, ob HTML vorhanden ist

Da ich mal glaube das es das nicht gibt, stell ich mal eine andere Frage.
Wie müsste ich den regulären Ausdruck gestalten, dass er nach folgendem sucht?




> <hamtlbegriff>



so würde ich gleich alles herausfiltern können und wenn diese Pregmatch funktioniert
--> also wenn ich da ne if-Abfrage stelle
dann kann ich das gleich abweisen.

<html>
<titel>
<head>
<body>


andererseits wäre es auch gut so eine Funktion schon zu wissen
--> zum Beispeil if(htmlsuche?($_POST['']))

Weiß es ja nicht


----------



## Michael Engel (17. Juli 2007)

```
preg_match("%\<hamtlbegriff(.*)\>%iUs", $suchstring)
```

Aber wenn du html nur ausfitern möchtest, oder wissen ob welches enthalten ist, verwende lieber strip_tags(). Also Überprüfen ob welches enhalten ist

```
if($string == strip_tags($string)); // keins enthalten
else ; // welches enthalten
```

Alternativ kannst du auch ein htmlentities() machen, dann sieht man Personen die HTML versucht haben sofort und kann sie auslachen xD

Aber das beide hatte Crazy_down oben ja auch schon gesagt


----------

